# BBW modeling made me feel like crap



## AbbyJoyful

Don't know why I open this topic - maybe to warn other women who consider BBW/fetish modeling, maybe just because I want to share my story and what could happen when you do BBW modeling. 

I used to hate my body, when I was younger. Finally I ended up visiting BBW parties, looking at pictures of hot BBWs like PlumpPrincess, Mandy Blake and Beccabae. Step by step I started to like my own body and I learned to love it eventually.

When I met my ex, it got better and better. He loved BBWs and told me almost every day how beautiful I was. He made great pictures of me and told me all the time I should do BBW modeling for BigCuties. I liked the idea very much, and after months of consideration, I took the plunge and mailed BigCuties. They were interested in me for some guest modeling, but not to be a "real" BigCutie. I was disappointed and thought, well, I'm just not pretty enough. I knew my face wasn't that pretty as the other girls on BigCuties, and also I wasn't that young anymore (most guys seem to be interested in teenage girls or women in their early 20s, not in someone almost 30 lol)

Still I wanted to do BBW modeling and I searched for various options. Eventually I found a great company that design websites for BBW. So I mailed them, and a few months later my own paysite was in the air. How proud I was! 

I started to promote my site in BBW communities and forums. I arranged some members, but not very much. I didn't receive much positive respons on my promotion comps, very often I didn't receive respons at all. I started to doubt, what did I do wrong? Other BBW models got lots of comments, and lots of people looked at my topics, but almost no one responded. 

Finally I ended BBW modeling for another reason (some people found out about it and it got me in trouble) but I felt like absolute crap. Worthless, ugly, old, not good enough. I thought before I was pretty, but that changed a lot. I can't stand myself anymore when I look in the mirror. I feel a bit depressed, and ugly most of the time. I learned a lot from my very short adventure in BBW-paysite land, but NEVER EVER again


----------



## lifelongpassion

You do look wonderful, and I'm sure you're a very nice person. 
However, you shouldn't depend on others to validate you. There are too many models out there to be doing it for that.


----------



## PolkaDotty

Looking for your own self-worth via porn or sex sometimes feels right at the time, but it's an illusion that eventually crashes and burns, and badly so at that. And it often damages lives irrevocably in the process. 

I'm glad you wrote this, and gladder still that you learned something important, and shared it. That's something you can feel good about.


----------



## loopytheone

I am so sorry you feel that way Abby. I can tell you that I agree with your ex, you are beautiful. We have actually had similar experiences. I grew up hating my body, then learnt to accept it through looking at other big, beautiful women out there and eventually started my own 'modelling' on youtube. I never showed my face though as I always thought I wasn't pretty enough and people would be repulsed. But let me tell you, your face is gorgeous and you are definitely not old. People tend to be more interested in the famous paysites like big cuties, that is probably why you didn't receive so much attention rather than there being anything wrong with you at all.


----------



## KHayes666

AbbyJoyful said:


> Don't know why I open this topic - maybe to warn other women who consider BBW/fetish modeling, maybe just because I want to share my story and what could happen when you do BBW modeling.
> 
> I used to hate my body, when I was younger. Finally I ended up visiting BBW parties, looking at pictures of hot BBWs like PlumpPrincess, Mandy Blake and Beccabae. Step by step I started to like my own body and I learned to love it eventually.
> 
> When I met my ex, it got better and better. He loved BBWs and told me almost every day how beautiful I was. He made great pictures of me and told me all the time I should do BBW modeling for BigCuties. I liked the idea very much, and after months of consideration, I took the plunge and mailed BigCuties. They were interested in me for some guest modeling, but not to be a "real" BigCutie. I was disappointed and thought, well, I'm just not pretty enough. I knew my face wasn't that pretty as the other girls on BigCuties, and also I wasn't that young anymore (most guys seem to be interested in teenage girls or women in their early 20s, not in someone almost 30 lol)
> 
> Still I wanted to do BBW modeling and I searched for various options. Eventually I found a great company that design websites for BBW. So I mailed them, and a few months later my own paysite was in the air. How proud I was!
> 
> I started to promote my site in BBW communities and forums. I arranged some members, but not very much. I didn't receive much positive respons on my promotion comps, very often I didn't receive respons at all. I started to doubt, what did I do wrong? Other BBW models got lots of comments, and lots of people looked at my topics, but almost no one responded.
> 
> Finally I ended BBW modeling for another reason (some people found out about it and it got me in trouble) but I felt like absolute crap. Worthless, ugly, old, not good enough. I thought before I was pretty, but that changed a lot. I can't stand myself anymore when I look in the mirror. I feel a bit depressed, and ugly most of the time. I learned a lot from my very short adventure in BBW-paysite land, but NEVER EVER again



This is one of the reasons why I left the "community". Here we have a normal woman made to feel worthless by the very same people that's supposed to be "accepting". 

You did the right thing, its too bad things ended up worse than better.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

AbbyJoyful said:


> Don't know why I open this topic - maybe to warn other women who consider BBW/fetish modeling, maybe just because I want to share my story and what could happen when you do BBW modeling.
> 
> I used to hate my body, when I was younger. Finally I ended up visiting BBW parties, looking at pictures of hot BBWs like PlumpPrincess, Mandy Blake and Beccabae. Step by step I started to like my own body and I learned to love it eventually.
> 
> When I met my ex, it got better and better. He loved BBWs and told me almost every day how beautiful I was. He made great pictures of me and told me all the time I should do BBW modeling for BigCuties. I liked the idea very much, and after months of consideration, I took the plunge and mailed BigCuties. They were interested in me for some guest modeling, but not to be a "real" BigCutie. I was disappointed and thought, well, I'm just not pretty enough. I knew my face wasn't that pretty as the other girls on BigCuties, and also I wasn't that young anymore (most guys seem to be interested in teenage girls or women in their early 20s, not in someone almost 30 lol)
> 
> Still I wanted to do BBW modeling and I searched for various options. Eventually I found a great company that design websites for BBW. So I mailed them, and a few months later my own paysite was in the air. How proud I was!
> 
> I started to promote my site in BBW communities and forums. I arranged some members, but not very much. I didn't receive much positive respons on my promotion comps, very often I didn't receive respons at all. I started to doubt, what did I do wrong? Other BBW models got lots of comments, and lots of people looked at my topics, but almost no one responded.
> 
> Finally I ended BBW modeling for another reason (some people found out about it and it got me in trouble) but I felt like absolute crap. Worthless, ugly, old, not good enough. I thought before I was pretty, but that changed a lot. I can't stand myself anymore when I look in the mirror. I feel a bit depressed, and ugly most of the time. I learned a lot from my very short adventure in BBW-paysite land, but NEVER EVER again



Abby,

I am so sorry you feel this way! First let me tell you how beautiful you are! You are adorable, cute, and not at all "old" looking. I started modeling at the end of last summer (2013). I did it for the extra money and at first, really enjoyed it. I was getting positive attention, and it made me feel beautiful and sexy. My husband took my pictures and as I started getting more and more attention, our marriage began to suffer. I went through a period where I hated the modeling, my body, the men and their comments, and most of all, I hated myself. The extra money certainly helped but I wondered if it was all worth it. I took a few weeks off when my father died and the rest of my family began to smear my name because they found out I was modeling on the side. I was embarrassed and wanted to crawl under a rock and hide forever. It was my husband who told me not to be embarrassed about anything. Being fat is not an embarrassment...but mean, hateful people are. Long story short, I still model. I do it for the extra money. I have met a lot of wonderful people while on this journey, and I have also learned to not worry (or care) what other people think. 

Also, I choose to do classy photos. I do what makes me feel comfortable. I'm not comfortable with eating sets, or degrading myself in any way. I think it all depends on the person. Best of luck to you and don't forget...you are BEAUTIFUL!!! And, you have done nothing wrong by modeling. xo


----------



## lifelongpassion

Wow, after reading what you have posted at Curvage, telling people to cut their dicks off, I'm just going to withdraw myself from this conversation and wish you good luck with your rage problem.



lifelongpassion said:


> You do look wonderful, and I'm sure you're a very nice person.
> However, you shouldn't depend on others to validate you. There are too many models out there to be doing it for that.


----------



## petersmyth79

AbbyJoyful said:


> Don't know why I open this topic - maybe to warn other women who consider BBW/fetish modeling, maybe just because I want to share my story and what could happen when you do BBW modeling.
> 
> I used to hate my body, when I was younger. Finally I ended up visiting BBW parties, looking at pictures of hot BBWs like PlumpPrincess, Mandy Blake and Beccabae. Step by step I started to like my own body and I learned to love it eventually.
> 
> When I met my ex, it got better and better. He loved BBWs and told me almost every day how beautiful I was. He made great pictures of me and told me all the time I should do BBW modeling for BigCuties. I liked the idea very much, and after months of consideration, I took the plunge and mailed BigCuties. They were interested in me for some guest modeling, but not to be a "real" BigCutie. I was disappointed and thought, well, I'm just not pretty enough. I knew my face wasn't that pretty as the other girls on BigCuties, and also I wasn't that young anymore (most guys seem to be interested in teenage girls or women in their early 20s, not in someone almost 30 lol)
> 
> Still I wanted to do BBW modeling and I searched for various options. Eventually I found a great company that design websites for BBW. So I mailed them, and a few months later my own paysite was in the air. How proud I was!
> 
> I started to promote my site in BBW communities and forums. I arranged some members, but not very much. I didn't receive much positive respons on my promotion comps, very often I didn't receive respons at all. I started to doubt, what did I do wrong? Other BBW models got lots of comments, and lots of people looked at my topics, but almost no one responded.
> 
> Finally I ended BBW modeling for another reason (some people found out about it and it got me in trouble) but I felt like absolute crap. Worthless, ugly, old, not good enough. I thought before I was pretty, but that changed a lot. I can't stand myself anymore when I look in the mirror. I feel a bit depressed, and ugly most of the time. I learned a lot from my very short adventure in BBW-paysite land, but NEVER EVER again



G'day Abby, 

I am very sorry you had a negative experience with bbw modeling, you are very very pretty; i guess (from my observations) it can take time to establish a name for yourself. people finding out about you modeling is unavoidable. i really enjoyed looking at your updates. 

Kind Regards, Dave c


----------



## superodalisque

i think you stopped modeling for the same reason people stopped posting their pics here. people spent a lot of time criticizing, comparing, trying to pit women against each other talking about why they weren't their type instead of being encouraging loving and appreciative. porn is a ruthless business. it's not about beauty but domination. people can't dominate you very easily if they don't make you feel insecure somehow first. being able to makes them feel powerful.

maybe you can try the arts. you might want to be an artist's model. i enjoyed/enjoy that a lot. you can enjoy being appreciated for being beautiful and you don't come across as many lowbrow ignorant types.

regarding what the guy said about you talking about cutting penises off even a lot of guys here believe there are some who do need it at least slammed in a door for some of the vicious stuff they say and do that makes all guys look bad by association. 

thanks for posting. be happy. keep being true. keep being you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Extinctor100

Abby, I can totally understand how it is this happened to you and I suppose I might be just reiterating what others have said.

It's ironic that the beauty and success of the BBW models helped you realize that you're a beautiful and unique woman in many ways including your body, but it was looking for the same success that has torn that down again. It's not wrong for you to be angry or hurt. The business side of the industry meant you didn't need to just be beautiful (which you are), but also _competitive._ And I think that was the real problem. It took you from "Am I beautiful?" to "Am I as beautiful as SHE is?" and no woman wants to feel put into competition. She needs to know she is accepted, by herself before anyone else. A woman must be made a priority, not an option.

The wounds from that are going to hurt for a while, but Abby, just remember that a woman's worth can't be weighed on a scale any more than it can be counted in website hits or dollars. You are priceless. :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten

Since when did almost 30 seem 'old'?

Really? I will be 31 soon and I feel great. 

Almost 30 is FAR from old. And even then, a lot of these guys are into the MILF or mature look anyway.


----------



## FatAndProud

Yeah, I get hit on by younger boys all the time. I'm 25, going on 26. I always laugh because there's nothing attractive about baby boy skin and all their Justin Bieber hairstyles.


----------



## Yakatori

Literally _every_ Justin Bieber hairstyle is a no-go?


----------



## FatAndProud

Pretty much.


----------



## CleverBomb

Perfectly understandable.

Because Bieber.


----------



## Yakatori

I dunno, I think he looks kind of kind of classy here:
View attachment Bieber.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 114753


This is presentable.


----------



## SydneyScreams

Sorry that modeling made you feel like crap. It's a really tough industry to be a part of, especially when you're still new and people are testing you to see whether you're in it for the long haul or not. 

Since I don't know too much about you/your career as a model, I apologize for the really generalized advice/statement I'm about to make, and if it in anyway offends...

Rather than measure your beauty by the number of comments you get on posts, measure it by the money you make. There will always be people out there who purposefully bully people in forums, on twitter, Facebook, and youtube. But if they aren't paying your bills, they aren't worth getting upset about.


----------



## Blackjack

SydneyScreams said:


> Rather than measure your beauty by the number of comments you get on posts, measure it by the money you make.



I feel like this is still kind of a not-so-great sentiment, though, because it's keeping a person's self-esteem based so heavily on how well they're able to sell their appearance. It's toxic to measure one's beauty or worth by how much money one makes, even as a model.


----------



## Donna

Blackjack said:


> I feel like this is still kind of a not-so-great sentiment, though, because it's keeping a person's self-esteem based so heavily on how well they're able to sell their appearance. It's toxic to measure one's beauty or worth by how much money one makes, even as a model.



Agreed, especially given that beauty is so very subjective. Success in modeling has little to do with beauty or confidence, but more so on a mix of marketing ability, presence and a pinch (or two) of pure luck dashed together with being in the right place at the right time. 

Abby, if you're still reading (I see you're on timeout but I know some folks still read the forums even if they cannot post) my advice as a former BBW model is to listen to your inner voice. As I said above, beauty is subjective. Looks can and do change. The only one who can truly make you feel like crap is yourself. I too failed as a BBW model. Did that failure hurt? Hell yes. But I learned some very important life lessons as I failed. Some about others, but the most important things I learned were about myself. 

I hope someday you longer feel like crap.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Blackjack said:


> I feel like this is still kind of a not-so-great sentiment, though, because it's keeping a person's self-esteem based so heavily on how well they're able to sell their appearance. It's toxic to measure one's beauty or worth by how much money one makes, even as a model.



So very true. This is something that's always turned me off the idea of web modelling. I would be the type to get outrageously self conscious and upset if I was basically failing at my job of being seen as desirable and beautiful. It's toxic, indeed, and I am excessively prone to self destructive behaviour in the middle of a toxic situation.

I think those who do model, and have done it for years, are some very strong women for the kind of things they endure. Very strong and very cool.


----------



## SydneyScreams

Blackjack said:


> I feel like this is still kind of a not-so-great sentiment, though, because it's keeping a person's self-esteem based so heavily on how well they're able to sell their appearance. It's toxic to measure one's beauty or worth by how much money one makes, even as a model.



I won't disagree with this being a not-so-great sentiment at all; it isn't the best mindset on a personal level. It's toxic to measure self worth based on anything that you can't control directly, ESPECIALLY based on the responses (or lack there of) of anonymous internet strangers. 

My not so well worded point is even some of the girls who have been doing this for years rarely get comments on things, but they're still out there doing their thing. 

As a model, I receive more negative comments than I do positive ones, but it doesn't stop me from being successful in my business.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I would think these days are a terrible time to try and be a paysite model due to high competition and the sheer number of models. You either gotta be fat as hell, really conventionally attractive, really-special-shaped, or have some kind of gimmick or niche to make it.


----------



## StrugglingWriter

I'm the writer of the most viewed story in the Dimensions Library, by far. There are lots of reasons for this, particularly the length (my average is probably about 2000 views per post of continued story). Regardless, the story has remained popular for over three years now.

My story features a long, slow gain (in installments, not long in time-lapse in the story--it's still a ridiculously fast gain) of a traditional weight gain fiction heroine (blonde ex-cheerleader, yeah, yeah), but it also features extensive character development, plot twists, and distinct stylistic elements. It's a fairly cerebral read, although there's plenty of what passes for erotica for those of us weight-gain-fetish-inclined.

Despite the massive number of reads, I get few comments. Every now and then I get positive feedback, but rarely, and rarely is that feedback all that extensive.

Other library writers write stories and get a prolific number of effuse statements about them. I usually find those stories compelling as well, but they are not the drawn-out, more cerebral reads mine is.

Does this affect me? A bit. I would love effusive praise. Wouldn't anyone? But my story doesn't appeal in that way. But I still know that it appeals: my hits are in the six figures, and every now and then I get some nice feedback.

From what you've described, you had some interest. You also noted that your modeling appeal doesn't fit the typical profile. I'm sure it would be wonderfully flattering to get the effusive praise some of the other models get. But the appreciation you got was a bit different. But it was still there. I've seen people get disparaging comments. It doesn't seem that you got that about your work.

Everyone's right, as well as you: despite what people say, modeling as an experiment can't be expected to boost your self-confidence.

Why do I write? Because I have to. I have an idea I want to get into print, despite the sometimes agonizing labor. I get some appreciation from others for that, but that appreciation wouldn't be enough to sustain the effort for long without being compelled to write. If you want to make pictures, do it. Make them quality. Learn from people who do it how to best be an appealing model in style and personality, then do what you can in your particular niche to the best of your ability. But if it's a self-development experiment, your appeal would have to be extremely high to give you the boost you appear to be looking for. There are plenty of attractive people in this world who don't turn out so appealing when placed on stage or digital media. I hope you choose to focus on the good feedback you got, put the rest you didn't get in perspective, and look to real-life accomplishment for a confidence boost.


----------



## ToniTails

it sounds to me like the poster just kind of expected everything to happen without much effort being put in--- i don't put much effort in promoting my modeling either, but i've always looked at modeling as a way to to have fun and look at the cash as a bonus


----------



## petersmyth79

ToniTails said:


> it sounds to me like the poster just kind of expected everything to happen without much effort being put in--- i don't put much effort in promoting my modeling either, but i've always looked at modeling as a way to to have fun and look at the cash as a bonus


 that and after re reading the op; it sounds like family/friends etc found out about her modeling and that caused problems, can't avoid ppl close to you finding about modeling on the net


----------



## ToniTails

KHayes666 said:


> This is one of the reasons why I left the "community". Here we have a normal woman made to feel worthless by the very same people that's supposed to be "accepting".
> 
> You did the right thing, its too bad things ended up worse than better.



is this not the "community"? It mustn't be since you are so obviously not in it! I must have taken a wrong turn in Albuquerque


----------



## ToniTails

petersmyth79 said:


> that and after re reading the op; it sounds like family/friends etc found out about her modeling and that caused problems, can't avoid ppl close to you finding about modeling on the net



If I feel I have to hide something, I don't do it! The feeling of shame involved in hiding things isn't worth it to me - nor that always niggling possibility of being found out


----------



## petersmyth79

ToniTails said:


> If I feel I have to hide something, I don't do it! The feeling of shame involved in hiding things isn't worth it to me - nor that always niggling possibility of being found out



exactly, i hide nothing these days. partly because it takes too much energy to keep secrets


----------



## KHayes666

ToniTails said:


> is this not the "community"? It mustn't be since you are so obviously not in it! I must have taken a wrong turn in Albuquerque



Posting on an internet forum and going to actual dances/events, promoting size acceptance and actually caring about people are two different things.


----------



## Russell Williams

I knew a woman who was very large and also had very large breasts. During the time I knew her she went from about 352 about 550. She wanted to be a web model but due to her husband's job he did not encourage her to do so. After she and her husband separated she became a web model. I never heard her complain about the experience.

She was a very captivating person and took pride in being able to go into a NAAFA function, decide which was the most interesting Man in the room, and leave the room with that man. Once the most interesting man went off with someone else and my friend was extremely upset when that happened.

The difficultly she had was that she got older and even with very large breasts and weighing over 500 pounds and having a delightful personality it became more difficult to attract 20 and 30-year-old men, who had money and resources, to her delightful personality, large breasts, and 50-year-old body with a limp.

Somewhere out there appears a video of her and Norma Stitz measuring their breast sizes. My friend's measurements were larger although she graciously said to Norma that my friend have a lot more back fat than Norma.


----------



## Russell Williams

petersmyth79 said:


> exactly, i hide nothing these days. partly because it takes too much energy to keep secrets



I certainly never told my parents of the nature of all of my interactions with my high school girlfriend. When I first started teaching in this very conservative County I hid from people the fact that I've been on the March on Washington in 1963. I try to hide my true birth date from telemarketers. To the best of my ability I hide my passwords .

Since you hide nothing I'm sure there are people who would like to know your Social Security number, your credit card number, the name of your bank, your bank account number, and the password to your online bank account.


----------



## superodalisque

even though i understand where y'all are coming from i grok exactly what KHayes is talking about. even as a woman people considered "attractive" i was subjected to so much negativity i stopped posting a lot of things i would ordinarily--and i am not even a web model. i get treated a whole lot better by an art world that hardly has any so called admirers. i am never told there that nobody wants me but a few and absolutely everybody else hates my body. and that i need to act in ways contrary to my personal dignity to be attractive. i also don't feel like love and beauty are dirty words there and those words have been used liberally to describe me as a totality and not in pieces in that world but almost never here. that told me all i needed to know.


----------



## Blockierer

ToniTails said:


> i..... i don't put much effort in promoting my modeling either, but i've always looked at modeling as a way to to have fun and look at the cash as a bonus


I think this ís the point.
Do it, if you love to show off your body. Don't do it for other reasons: your friend, money, boosting your confidence, e.g..


----------



## Tracyarts

" Finally I ended BBW modeling for another reason (some people found out about it and it got me in trouble) but I felt like absolute crap. Worthless, ugly, old, not good enough. I thought before I was pretty, but that changed a lot. I can't stand myself anymore when I look in the mirror. I feel a bit depressed, and ugly most of the time. I learned a lot from my very short adventure in BBW-paysite land, but NEVER EVER again "

I've done adult modeling as a small volume independent producer for a while. But I really don't see any need to participate in the Paysite board here because to be honest, what I do isn't particularly marketable to the Dimensions crowd. I'm a loser not a gainer, no longer within the "SSBBW" category, and my video content is usually more about the fun and lighter side of fetishes than fatness. 

I have to say it's been a really strange trip, and I've gone on hiatus and pulled all my videos a couple of times when it started to make me feel uncomfortable or insecure. 

People can completely suck when it comes to judging people involved in the adult industry. I had two former friends find my video clips and make a big deal out of it. One just called me trash and accused me of prostitution. The other made a vague threat to out me to people who "might want to know just who you really are". What I want to know is if they managed to find my work, which isn't under any name they knew me by, just what exactly were they searching for, and how does that give them the right to judge? So, I took things down and laid low until it blew over. At the time, had somebody wanted to fuck with my actual life, they could have. I decided that I would wait until it was a little bit "safer" before bringing my store back online. 

I came back and got back into doing my thing and having fun with it, but after a while I started getting some static from a handful of fans and random viewers about how noticeably my body had changed from my early clips to my more recent ones. There was MUCH brou-ha-ha over the fact that my model name included the term "SSBBW" and how I was fraudulently using that term to scam and draw customers in when I was clearly not fat enough to rightfully claim the descriptor "SSBBW" any longer. Since it was such a big freaking deal to such a vocal minority, I changed my name to something that did not include BBW or SSBBW at all in order to avoid confusion as to what I really was trying to promote myself as. But I still got static over the weight loss and a lot of pressure to re-gain. At the time things were going on in my life where I didn't need any additional stress and drama, so I took it all down for a second time. 

Things are better now and I'm at a place where I'm very comfortable with who I am now and who I was then. I started missing how much fun I was having with the filming and to be honest, my temp job crapped out again and having a little bit of pocket money to blow every month would be nice. So I'm getting back into it but not as deeply as before. 

You have to be in a place where you are completely comfortable with who you are, and have the ability to compartmentalize the "on film you" and "real you". And have a very tough skin. You can't take the validation or invalidation seriously. Fans and customers aren't praising or rejecting you as a complete three dimensional person. It's all about the image you put out there and how they react to it. 

Maybe it's easier for me because way back in the day I modeled through an agency, doing runway, print and tv commmercials, and would get rejected in interviews on a regular basis for the most nitpicky of reasons. I had an awesome agent who helped me understand that it wasn't about me as a person or whether I was attractive or not. It was about a specific image that they had in mind that I just didn't happen to match up with. 

And that's okay. We can't all be everybody's cup of tea. And the fact is, the BBW adult modeling industry is extremely oversaturated. And with the internet, social media, and image sharing applications, there is NO shortage of free and easy to find photos of women of all shapes, sizes, ages, and descriptions right at a viewer's fingertips. Most people aren't paying to see pretty women, and of the pretty women they are paying to see, there are so many to go around that it's extremely difficult to stand out in the crowd.


----------



## ToniTails

oooooooh kay... interesting story but not getting the point or how it relates to the conversation... which is cool... it's cool... do your thing 





Russell Williams said:


> I knew a woman who was very large and also had very large breasts. During the time I knew her she went from about 352 about 550. She wanted to be a web model but due to her husband's job he did not encourage her to do so. After she and her husband separated she became a web model. I never heard her complain about the experience.
> 
> She was a very captivating person and took pride in being able to go into a NAAFA function, decide which was the most interesting Man in the room, and leave the room with that man. Once the most interesting man went off with someone else and my friend was extremely upset when that happened.
> 
> The difficultly she had was that she got older and even with very large breasts and weighing over 500 pounds and having a delightful personality it became more difficult to attract 20 and 30-year-old men, who had money and resources, to her delightful personality, large breasts, and 50-year-old body with a limp.
> 
> Somewhere out there appears a video of her and Norma Stitz measuring their breast sizes. My friend's measurements were larger although she graciously said to Norma that my friend have a lot more back fat than Norma.


----------



## ToniTails

this is true- when you're out there, you get a lot of feedback about how you should change yourself to meet each individual's needs- the best way to go into it is with a foundation of positivity and confidence--- if you're going in to get accolades, it's bound to be an unfulfilling experience in one form or another

as for myself, i do it for the fun of it- if it ever became "unfun" i'd wave bye bye to everyone and wish them well  i am lucky tho- I've worked with two amazing ladies in the industry Jenni Bomb of BigHotbombshells and Carrie of Carrieland- both of these women are amazing supportive kickass fantastic (i need a thesaurus now) 

I know I quoted you here, Tracyarts, but none of this is directed toward you- just a general observation- you sound like you've got it together to me, and I agree with a lot of what you're saying 





Tracyarts said:


> " Finally I ended BBW modeling for another reason (some people found out about it and it got me in trouble) but I felt like absolute crap. Worthless, ugly, old, not good enough. I thought before I was pretty, but that changed a lot. I can't stand myself anymore when I look in the mirror. I feel a bit depressed, and ugly most of the time. I learned a lot from my very short adventure in BBW-paysite land, but NEVER EVER again "
> 
> I've done adult modeling as a small volume independent producer for a while. But I really don't see any need to participate in the Paysite board here because to be honest, what I do isn't particularly marketable to the Dimensions crowd. I'm a loser not a gainer, no longer within the "SSBBW" category, and my video content is usually more about the fun and lighter side of fetishes than fatness.
> 
> I have to say it's been a really strange trip, and I've gone on hiatus and pulled all my videos a couple of times when it started to make me feel uncomfortable or insecure.
> 
> People can completely suck when it comes to judging people involved in the adult industry. I had two former friends find my video clips and make a big deal out of it. One just called me trash and accused me of prostitution. The other made a vague threat to out me to people who "might want to know just who you really are". What I want to know is if they managed to find my work, which isn't under any name they knew me by, just what exactly were they searching for, and how does that give them the right to judge? So, I took things down and laid low until it blew over. At the time, had somebody wanted to fuck with my actual life, they could have. I decided that I would wait until it was a little bit "safer" before bringing my store back online.
> 
> I came back and got back into doing my thing and having fun with it, but after a while I started getting some static from a handful of fans and random viewers about how noticeably my body had changed from my early clips to my more recent ones. There was MUCH brou-ha-ha over the fact that my model name included the term "SSBBW" and how I was fraudulently using that term to scam and draw customers in when I was clearly not fat enough to rightfully claim the descriptor "SSBBW" any longer. Since it was such a big freaking deal to such a vocal minority, I changed my name to something that did not include BBW or SSBBW at all in order to avoid confusion as to what I really was trying to promote myself as. But I still got static over the weight loss and a lot of pressure to re-gain. At the time things were going on in my life where I didn't need any additional stress and drama, so I took it all down for a second time.
> 
> Things are better now and I'm at a place where I'm very comfortable with who I am now and who I was then. I started missing how much fun I was having with the filming and to be honest, my temp job crapped out again and having a little bit of pocket money to blow every month would be nice. So I'm getting back into it but not as deeply as before.
> 
> You have to be in a place where you are completely comfortable with who you are, and have the ability to compartmentalize the "on film you" and "real you". And have a very tough skin. You can't take the validation or invalidation seriously. Fans and customers aren't praising or rejecting you as a complete three dimensional person. It's all about the image you put out there and how they react to it.
> 
> Maybe it's easier for me because way back in the day I modeled through an agency, doing runway, print and tv commmercials, and would get rejected in interviews on a regular basis for the most nitpicky of reasons. I had an awesome agent who helped me understand that it wasn't about me as a person or whether I was attractive or not. It was about a specific image that they had in mind that I just didn't happen to match up with.
> 
> And that's okay. We can't all be everybody's cup of tea. And the fact is, the BBW adult modeling industry is extremely oversaturated. And with the internet, social media, and image sharing applications, there is NO shortage of free and easy to find photos of women of all shapes, sizes, ages, and descriptions right at a viewer's fingertips. Most people aren't paying to see pretty women, and of the pretty women they are paying to see, there are so many to go around that it's extremely difficult to stand out in the crowd.


----------



## Saisha

ToniTails said:


> oooooooh kay... interesting story but not getting the point or how it relates to the conversation... which is cool... it's cool... do your thing



Just my 2 cents: I think the lady was more emotionally vested in being an online model than perhaps she realized and with getting older and let's face it, the variety of plus size models online nowadays, I am sure it is more competitive than ever and maybe she felt like she was being left on the sidelines. I admire any of you who have the confidence to be an online model with all it entails, the positive and negative.


----------



## superodalisque

Saisha said:


> Just my 2 cents: I think the lady was more emotionally vested in being an online model than perhaps she realized and with getting older and let's face it, the variety of plus size models online nowadays, I am sure it is more competitive than ever and maybe she felt like she was being left on the sidelines. I admire any of you who have the confidence to be an online model with all it entails, the positive and negative.



competitions a key word here. it's not just web model competition that is a danger to our well being but female competition overall to try to define ourselves and our value. when it comes to loving yourself there is no competition. being commercial can definitely put yourself in conflict with that idea. and the nature of web modeling puts women in competition, not to benefit them but to benefit the desires of strange guys with absolutely no emotional investment in them. it's often not to a client's benefit if you really like yourself. that would mean you won't go too far and even do things that are detrimental to yourself to please them--just like many other form of female competition. if you are already truly considered wonderful or consider yourself wonderful there is no competition. if you are a web model you are a product, just like a car or a video game or anything else for sale. if human individual appreciation if what you're really after far better to do something that allows you to be an individual person rather than something akin to an it.


----------



## Saisha

superodalisque said:


> competitions a key word here. it's not just web model competition that is a danger to our well being but female competition overall to try to define ourselves and our value. when it comes to loving yourself there is no competition. being commercial can definitely put yourself in conflict with that idea. and the nature of web modeling puts women in competition, not to benefit them but to benefit the desires of strange guys with absolutely no emotional investment in them. it's often not to a client's benefit if you really like yourself. that would mean you won't go too far and even do things that are detrimental to yourself to please them--just like many other form of female competition. if you are already truly considered wonderful or consider yourself wonderful there is no competition. if you are a web model you are a product, just like a car or a video game or anything else for sale. if human individual appreciation if what you're really after far better to do something that allows you to be an individual person.



I'd give you rep points if I could


----------



## ssbbwBrianna

Being a paysite model is not easy. I've been doing it since I was 18. only 3 yrs, but i started at a time when my confidence was SO LOW. I just got out of highschool where people tear you apart for being larger than average.
Anyways, You have to have thick skin and be completely comfortable with who you are like Saisha said above. you have to take everything with a grain of salt. When I started out, i didnt make alot, and i still know of several bigcuties, that make alot more than me, but it never stopped me! and i think your age doesnt matter. kelliekay and Ash are over 30, even though they are quite huge, age is still just a number! A large thing is being friendly and getting yourself out there, talking to people, taking time to get to know fans. I've grown to love talking with fans, and it may be hard to keep up, but it does pay off. I have realized, paysite modeling doesnt just come like "VOILA!" it takes months and months of hardwork, sometimes even a year or longer to build up a following of fans that appreciate you as a model. And you're ALWAYS going to have people judging you. so having the thick skin helps so much. when i get nasty messages calling me fat and disgusting I laugh it off. When i was 18, that stuff would hurt, but i've built up a skin, and with that skin, my confidence keeps me from getting hurt by fat shamers, or rude men. goodluck to everyone. and I'm sorry this all didnt work out for you abby. I thought you were absolutely cute! and i liked your updates. Goodluck on future ventures, whether in paysite, or not.  Hugs.


----------



## KHayes666

ssbbwBrianna said:


> Being a paysite model is not easy. I've been doing it since I was 18. only 3 yrs, but i started at a time when my confidence was SO LOW. I just got out of highschool where people tear you apart for being larger than average.
> Anyways, You have to have thick skin and be completely comfortable with who you are like Saisha said above. you have to take everything with a grain of salt. When I started out, i didnt make alot, and i still know of several bigcuties, that make alot more than me, but it never stopped me! and i think your age doesnt matter. kelliekay and Ash are over 30, even though they are quite huge, age is still just a number! A large thing is being friendly and getting yourself out there, talking to people, taking time to get to know fans. I've grown to love talking with fans, and it may be hard to keep up, but it does pay off. I have realized, paysite modeling doesnt just come like "VOILA!" it takes months and months of hardwork, sometimes even a year or longer to build up a following of fans that appreciate you as a model. And you're ALWAYS going to have people judging you. so having the thick skin helps so much. when i get nasty messages calling me fat and disgusting I laugh it off. When i was 18, that stuff would hurt, but i've built up a skin, and with that skin, my confidence keeps me from getting hurt by fat shamers, or rude men. goodluck to everyone. and I'm sorry this all didnt work out for you abby. I thought you were absolutely cute! and i liked your updates. Goodluck on future ventures, whether in paysite, or not.  Hugs.



To be fair, you've had it a LOT easier than others I know. You first started modeling when you were 18 meaning (apart from the obligatory dickhead fat haters) you've been serenaded by males calling you beautiful the past 3 years. So at 18 years old (or earlier, depending on when you found the "community") you discovered that it was ok to be a bbw.

A lot of others were frowned upon until well into their 30's (or later). After all the internet wasn't as advanced in 2001 as it is now. There was no facebook, Skype, myspace (dating even myself here), snapchat, tumblr, flickr or any kind of social media other than yahoo groups and aol chats (which here horribly moderated and poorly represented). Size acceptance wasn't as advanced as it is now as well. As much as NAAFA meant for so long, without social media to get the word out, it was as much as underground as anything else.

The point of this is a lot of women didn't have the luxury that you have, you have been blessed with being accepted at a much younger age than others. They had to develop thick skin and a lot struggle to this day with accepting themselves because of it. I have an older cousin who lives in a different state and during a course of our conversation, size acceptance came into it. She's in her late 50's now and even though she's not really a bbw, she never had the confidence to wear the clothes my fiancée wears when she herself was young because she thought she'd be made fun of, talked about, etc. Her husband obviously saw her beauty as they've been married for many years, but its tough to imagine her going through most of her adult life being afraid of the negativity. Guess what I'm trying to say is that a lot of people are turned off from modeling because they've spent so many years trying to escape negativity and it keeps following them. 

I'm glad you've found inner peace, its much better to see positivity than negativity.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

This whole thread was such an interesting read, especially since I just dipped my feet into the web modelling world. So far I am having so much fun with it, but it has seriously only been 2 weeks. I wonder if I'm going to feel the same 6 months later, I want to say I will, but who knows the future?


----------



## dan

I always feel bad for the BBw's that are very pretty, cute, but may not have the perfect BBW or SSBBW body. It has become VERY competitive, just like other modeling. ......Like everything in life, you give it a try, and accept the outcome..... Good for trying...Always keep trying in life.....Never give up on yourself or others....


----------



## bmwm2001

The majority of bigger women that i know are mums in their 30s or more and whilst they arent feedees nor bbw enthuiasts, they are loved for their bodies by their partners not because they ARE fat, but because they love them completely and entirely.
I see them as sexy because of their size and envy their husbands/boyfriends for finding them sexy regardless of size.
I could tell a large number of my friends (ranging from 250lbs to 400, from age 22 to 45) to model and they might do well but their hearts won't be in it because being beautiful for being themselves to their partners matters so much more.
It matters more to them because it DOES matter more. 
I can enjoy their pictures because of their weight, but their boyfriends can enjoy them for the person she is - someone who eats big meals with her family, someone who goes to bars to enjoy friends company, not to be hit on by guys, someone who shows off her gorgeous body to her husband in privacy who enjoys it 20X more than a picture on the Internet.

I can enjoy your body because i find it beautiful, but it is nothing compared to the love it will get from someone who loves the whole package.

You are gorgeous and i envy the guy who gets to be with you when you order a big take out, who gets to watch you get dressed up and tells you that you are beautiful, who gets to watch you get undressed and tell you that you are beautiful, and who gets to spend weekday night sat next to you in your pyjamas with no makeup and still tells you that you are beautiful and mean it just as much.

You are gorgeous. Believe it 

Daniel xxx


----------



## BCHolly

I was so sad reading that post. I have just started my journey as a web model and I hope it's going to be an amazing experience and doesn't end up going the other way. xx


----------



## The Orange Mage

BCHolly said:


> I was so sad reading that post. I have just started my journey as a web model and I hope it's going to be an amazing experience and doesn't end up going the other way. xx



I know it's not kosher to talk shop around here but you're in good hands with BigCuties. I've heard nothing but good things from folks who have modeled with them.


----------



## BCHolly

The Orange Mage said:


> I know it's not kosher to talk shop around here but you're in good hands with BigCuties. I've heard nothing but good things from folks who have modeled with them.



thank you, I've heard good things too so hopefully all will be good. I can't wait to get started. I guess it's good reading stories about people's bad experiences as it means I can be prepared for the worst and know that these things can happen. xx


----------



## superodalisque

BCHolly said:


> thank you, I've heard good things too so hopefully all will be good. I can't wait to get started. I guess it's good reading stories about people's bad experiences as it means I can be prepared for the worst and know that these things can happen. xx



i'd say be careful of absolutely anyone as you would in any job. anybody can get caught up. 

I suggest you look very judgmentally at the situation of the people around you and consider accordingly. are they doing well in terms of health or are they on the decline? have there been a lot of deaths? are they living socially alienated lives? what are their finances really like? do they or have they had to rely on public assistance? are they dependent on you for their living?

question everything ANYONE tells you. research by quietly asking other people who've been around for very long time. ask enough questions of enough people and the true story will eventually emerge. truly intuition is good. if you have uncomfortable feelings run!

always follow the money. in absolutely every situation figure out who financially benefits most. if it's not you run! 

don't trust fans. most, especially newbies, have absolutely no real idea what's going on. they will always tell you to do it because you are a beautiful girl and they want to see you. that is their MO. other than that they could care less about your outcome. they're big talkers but for the most part 
(99.9999%) if something happens you can't rely on them for anything even well wishes --as many have sadly learned. 

find some ex models to talk to who have no financial benefit one way or another and are doing something totally different now. if they were dealing with nice people they'll tell you even if they decided to do something else. if they were not they have the freedom to tell you that too.

a lot work like pimps. they'll try to find out what you're lacking in your life and dangle it in front of you. they will pretend to be family, parents, friends or even a lover if that's what you want or need . so be very careful of emotional manipulation and the dependence they can encourage. don't reveal too much personal stuff about yourself to them or their friends.


----------



## petersmyth79

G'day BC holly, 

I will tell you what I told my fiance when she was considering becoming a model. Distance yourself from fans/ppl in general-you don't want anyone and everyone looking up your Facebook page, one of the main things Abby mentioned was that family found out about her being a model and they gave her a hard time about it, assume that your friends and family have access to your content; because hiding it from them is pretty much impossible. Not all guys are arseholes(that being said some sure are). Please remember, once you post content on the net it's out there for ever.


----------



## ChickletsBBW

Wow. ..ok just 2 cent here since most every one has already said what I'd say too. Im most certainly not in my 20's anymore but most ppl have no idea my age..Beauty is what you think of yourself.*NOT* how much money you made or could have made on an adult website. I did it for years, some weeks were good, others not good. I didn't judge the way *I* felt based on mens or womens comments. I posted my pics cuz I enjoyed it, and I met some great ppl in the business as well. Sadly, I had to stop, and even though im certainly NOT in my 20's, I still get hit on and from time to time I've had old fans ask when I'm going to get a site up again. Not sure at this point it'll ever happen again but I do miss it.

The internet has become soooooooooo saturated with bbw porn and for ANY new girl that doesn't have a specific niche that's all her own, or very rare, its hard to make big bucks with an adult website. Focus on yourself  Not what you think others might think of you. You need to remind yourself you are beautiful everyday  You'll have to forgive me since I've not seen your content but from the comments I've read, you *are* beautiful...so go with it... go look in the mirror and tell yourself just that! 

My point is, dont look at webmodeling so negatively. It takes a LOT of guts to post sexy or even nude pics anywhere on the net so be proud of yourself just for that fact. If u dont feel like having your own site, dont fret over it. There are TONS AND TONS of men that LOVE to look at your photos and never leave comments. ..just cuz they don't doesn't mean they dont like them.

Again, focus on yourself...inner beauty must come first, and with that comes self confidence, and with that, your outer beauty will shine


----------



## MarioOut

ChickletsBBW said:


> Wow. ..ok just 2 cent here since most every one has already said what I'd say too. Im most certainly not in my 20's anymore but most ppl have no idea my age..Beauty is what you think of yourself.*NOT* how much money you made or could have made on an adult website. I did it for years, some weeks were good, others not good. I didn't judge the way *I* felt based on mens or womens comments. I posted my pics cuz I enjoyed it, and I met some great ppl in the business as well. Sadly, I had to stop, and even though im certainly NOT in my 20's, I still get hit on and from time to time I've had old fans ask when I'm going to get a site up again. Not sure at this point it'll ever happen again but I do miss it.
> 
> The internet has become soooooooooo saturated with bbw porn and for ANY new girl that doesn't have a specific niche that's all her own, or very rare, its hard to make big bucks with an adult website. Focus on yourself  Not what you think others might think of you. You need to remind yourself you are beautiful everyday  You'll have to forgive me since I've not seen your content but from the comments I've read, you *are* beautiful...so go with it... go look in the mirror and tell yourself just that!
> 
> My point is, dont look at webmodeling so negatively. It takes a LOT of guts to post sexy or even nude pics anywhere on the net so be proud of yourself just for that fact. If u dont feel like having your own site, dont fret over it. There are TONS AND TONS of men that LOVE to look at your photos and never leave comments. ..just cuz they don't doesn't mean they dont like them.
> 
> Again, focus on yourself...inner beauty must come first, and with that comes self confidence, and with that, your outer beauty will shine



Awww the beautiful Chicklets, one of the most beautiful Ssbbws. I first saw her when I was like 19 (now Im 31) GOOD TIMES :smitten: we miss you Miss Chicklets!


----------



## ChickletsBBW

MarioOut said:


> Awww the beautiful Chicklets, one of the most beautiful Ssbbws. I first saw her when I was like 19 (now Im 31) GOOD TIMES :smitten: we miss you Miss Chicklets!



aaww thanks Mario  Im still around and post here from time to time. I'm more active on FB these days but even then I just look around sometimes lol


----------



## JustSomeone

Guys want to see long haired, pear-shaped women. That's the whole point. There isn't a single apple shaped webmodel that is succesful.


----------



## Becky

AbbyJoyful said:


> Don't know why I open this topic - maybe to warn other women who consider BBW/fetish modeling, maybe just because I want to share my story and what could happen when you do BBW modeling.
> 
> I used to hate my body, when I was younger. Finally I ended up visiting BBW parties, looking at pictures of hot BBWs like PlumpPrincess, Mandy Blake and Beccabae. Step by step I started to like my own body and I learned to love it eventually.
> 
> When I met my ex, it got better and better. He loved BBWs and told me almost every day how beautiful I was. He made great pictures of me and told me all the time I should do BBW modeling for BigCuties. I liked the idea very much, and after months of consideration, I took the plunge and mailed BigCuties. They were interested in me for some guest modeling, but not to be a "real" BigCutie. I was disappointed and thought, well, I'm just not pretty enough. I knew my face wasn't that pretty as the other girls on BigCuties, and also I wasn't that young anymore (most guys seem to be interested in teenage girls or women in their early 20s, not in someone almost 30 lol)
> 
> Still I wanted to do BBW modeling and I searched for various options. Eventually I found a great company that dating websites for BBW. So I mailed them, and a few months later my own paysite was in the air. How proud I was!
> 
> I started to promote my site in BBW communities and forums. I arranged some members, but not very much. I didn't receive much positive respons on my promotion comps, very often I didn't receive respons at all. I started to doubt, what did I do wrong? Other BBW models got lots of comments, and lots of people looked at my topics, but almost no one responded.
> 
> Finally I ended BBW modeling for another reason (some people found out about it and it got me in trouble) but I felt like absolute crap. Worthless, ugly, old, not good enough. I thought before I was pretty, but that changed a lot. I can't stand myself anymore when I look in the mirror. I feel a bit depressed, and ugly most of the time. I learned a lot from my very short adventure in BBW-paysite land, but NEVER EVER again



Thx for sharing your stories. Actually I thought every girl has a dream to become a celebrity especially when she is a beauty. But not all of them can realize their dreams. But it does not matter, at least, you have tried to purchase your dream. As for this, I am proud of you, truly. 

Hope you can be happy everyday.  Life is short, so love yourself cuz you deserve it.


----------



## bbwbud

JustSomeone said:


> Guys want to see long haired, pear-shaped women. That's the whole point. There isn't a single apple shaped webmodel that is succesful.



I think any woman, any shape any style can be successful if they appear to be enjoying themselves. I get worked up over boobs and tummies more than pear shapes, but the hottest part of amy model is a smile and a look in her eyes that says, "I'm actually enjoying this." As Ted Baxter once said, "Sincerity is the most important thing. Once you can fake that, you've got it made."


----------



## missourifat

I have read about some of the movie actresses in the past. They burned bright for awhile, but when their career slowed to a halt, they seemed to turn to alcohol and drugs.
It can be worse for BBW models, as society hasn't accepted their beauty and those of us, who do, aren't around to help them back to a normal existence.
Missouri Fat


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

Sunshine_Fette said:


> This whole thread was such an interesting read, especially since I just dipped my feet into the web modelling world. So far I am having so much fun with it, but it has seriously only been 2 weeks. I wonder if I'm going to feel the same 6 months later, I want to say I will, but who knows the future?



Here I am a year later and I am still a part of the web modelling world. Do I still like it? Yes, but I do wish I did my research before jumping in.

1. It is going to take time to build up a fan base. If people don't buy your content, don't take it as a personal attack on yourself. We all like different things and you will not be liked by everyone. 
2. It is sooo easy to get on the compare yourself to others train, but DON'T DO THAT! It will change you. Getting in this because people tell you you are pretty and you want to feel better will backfire big time. 
3. You will meet some super mean people, but in the same breath you will meet some awesome people as well. You do need thick skin. People you know will find out, be prepared for that. 
4.Do your research beforehand. Whether you want to be on a private site, multigirl site, cam site, clips4sale. Always read the fine print because once you get into your contract, it's not always easy to get out. 
5.If you don't make it, it's alright!!! You tried and that's all you can do. 

Now, I am nowhere near to being considered successful in this industry, but these have just been my observations.


----------



## Fleur

I have just started this week being a BigCuties model and I hope it's going to be a beautiful experience. I was so sad reading that post, I hope you feel better. 
I guess it's nice reading stories about people's negative experiences as it means I can be prepared for the worst. I'm gonna to do is as a game - having fun and enjoy every picture I take, I think is the best way to go. Also I don't want to do anything I don't want to do. (But, I admit the pressure from "fans" is very big!"


----------



## Tracii

Weeding out the creepy "fans" from the actual fans is a job in itself.
Fleur I would refrain form actually meeting so called "fans" face to face.
I didn't think it would be a problem and boy was I wrong.
Do try to keep is as non personal as you can and don't share your personal email addresses or give them your phone numbers.
I learned the hard way on that so please protect yourself from the predatory type.


----------



## Fleur

Tracii said:


> Weeding out the creepy "fans" from the actual fans is a job in itself.
> Fleur I would refrain form actually meeting so called "fans" face to face.
> I didn't think it would be a problem and boy was I wrong.
> Do try to keep is as non personal as you can and don't share your personal email addresses or give them your phone numbers.
> I learned the hard way on that so please protect yourself from the predatory type.



Thanks! I am not gonna meet anyone my boyfriend is jealous 
but I know what you mean. 
They are also keeping writing on my tumblr requests/fantasies I don't feel comfortable doing. So I am gonna do only what is most comfortable for me if this is less money, I accept it, is a hobby after all. Me being comfortable with my body and what I do is more important.
Sending you soft hugs Tracii &#128150;


----------



## Tracii

Thanks Babe ! 
I hope with all my heart it is a rewarding experience for you.


----------



## Fleur

Tracii said:


> Thanks Babe !
> I hope with all my heart it is a rewarding experience for you.



I'm really having fun at the moment, thank you! 
Squishy hugs Tracii:wubu::wubu:


----------



## biggirlsrock

Well, you're on the right path with Big Cuties!!! Congrats on the new site! Molto Bella!!!


----------



## Fleur

biggirlsrock said:


> Well, you're on the right path with Big Cuties!!! Congrats on the new site! Molto Bella!!!



Hey!! Grazie mille!! :kiss2:
I really love how my pictures and video are coming for the moment! :smitten:


----------



## glutton

BigCutieFleur said:


> Thanks! I am not gonna meet anyone my boyfriend is jealous
> but I know what you mean.
> They are also keeping writing on my tumblr requests/fantasies I don't feel comfortable doing. So I am gonna do only what is most comfortable for me if this is less money, I accept it, is a hobby after all. Me being comfortable with my body and what I do is more important.
> Sending you soft hugs Tracii &#128150;


Really sensible advice from Tracii...take that advice and you won't get hurt. I hope you enjoy yourself Fleur


----------



## Fleur

glutton said:


> Really sensible advice from Tracii...take that advice and you won't get hurt. I hope you enjoy yourself Fleur



Grazie mille &#10084;


----------



## biggirlsrock

BigCutieFleur said:


> Hey!! Grazie mille!! :kiss2:
> I really love how my pictures and video are coming for the moment! :smitten:



Prego! Li amo anche io! Continuate cosi.

Really hoping my Italian is correct...


----------



## Fleur

biggirlsrock said:


> Prego! Li amo anche io! Continuate cosi.
> 
> Really hoping my Italian is correct...



Yes, complimenti per il tuo italiano! 


Ps:happy Easter&#128035;&#128036;&#128149;


----------



## biggirlsrock

BigCutieFleur said:


> Yes, complimenti per il tuo italiano!
> 
> 
> Ps:happy Easter&#128035;&#128036;&#128149;



Grazie! Buona Pasqua!


----------

